# How to minimize Golden Retriever shedding?



## jeckstone (1 May 2013)

My family fell in love with the golden retriever breed and we've been looking into getting a puppy for a while. Everything's great except for the excessive shedding. Is there any way we could minimize the amount the dog sheds?


----------



## lexiedhb (1 May 2013)

Pick a different breed!


----------



## Coblover63 (1 May 2013)

Regular grooming with a Furminator may reduce hair loss in general.


----------



## CorvusCorax (1 May 2013)

No.

Also, Furminator will break the top hairs and rip out the undercoat. I saw dogs at the weekend that you can tell have been brushed with a Furminator!


----------



## Wishful (1 May 2013)

We found that we have "less" shedding with our lab by keeping him in the utility room at night - so he is always slightly colder - so sheds marginally less!  Keep wishing hoovering the dog was an option!


----------



## Horse_Sam (1 May 2013)

The hair has to come out at some point!

We found our spaniel shedded ridiculously until we started grooming it daily. We also use a stripping comb once a week to get rid of the dead hair which seems to help considerably.


----------



## weaselwords (1 May 2013)

Give up and just buy lots of hairy, yellow clothes as that is what it will end up looking like you are wearing after 5 minutes.   Ditto with carpets and furniture.


----------



## maisiemoo (2 May 2013)

Regular grooming , also Yumega supplement reduces access shedding, but if you are worried about dog hair ask why you want a dog in the first place  , comes hand in hand i'm afraid


----------



## RutlandH2O (2 May 2013)

Place it in a new home and buy a poodle.


----------



## Cop-Pop (3 May 2013)

fury said:



			Yah, there is no way of avoiding the hair being everywhere - so if you feel it's too much, choose a labrador instead.
		
Click to expand...

Looks at floor.  Looks at clothes.  Looks at labrador  

Goldies and labs are awful for shedding but they make up for it in other ways.  My parents dealt with it by having dog coloured carpets. I just don't bother with carpets!  I've also been known to hoover the dog  but it doesn't shift much.  Daily grooming helps (possibly), bathing definitely helps (not good for the drains tho, Mr Muscle will be on your Christmas card list for creating the drain unblocker).


----------



## PucciNPoni (4 May 2013)

Regular grooming helps, but they are a really hairy breed that loves to cast hair.  So I would invest in a Dyson and just get on with it - they're a lovely breed of dog.

Perhaps (if that doesn't appeal) think about a setter breed?  Irish, Gordon or English - they're all lovely and don't shed as much.  Or maybe a flat coat or curly coat retriever?  Neither of those loses the same kind of hair.  

Probably not what you're wanting to hear eh?


----------



## EAST KENT (4 May 2013)

I had quite a few dispairing Goldie owners demanding a clip off with a seven blade!


----------



## springtime13 (4 May 2013)

I have a labradoodle, who looks like a wiry haired lab (which is why I bought her) and she sheds for England. If I have a routine of hoovering and brushing her everyday it's manageable. If I relent, it's everywhere. I also hoover her with the upholstery attachment as often as I remember and that seems to help.


----------

